# African Dwarf Frogs and Sand



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Are ADF and sand substrate a good mix ? My fear is that the frogs might ingest too much sand while feeding. I'd like to experiment with sand and the 10 gallon they're in would be a convenient place to start. There are fish in the tank also.


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

That might happen not sure I wouldn`t take a chance.

Your friend,
Bacon Is Good


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

fish monger said:


> Are ADF and sand substrate a good mix ? My fear is that the frogs might ingest too much sand while feeding. I'd like to experiment with sand and the 10 gallon they're in would be a convenient place to start. There are fish in the tank also.


I've personally never kept frogs, so I can't really say. I however think that there should be no problem. In nature most of the streams and such have sand/dirt bottoms and I'm sure they sometimes pick up a fallen meal.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Can't imagine it being a problem, most aquatic animals can pass sand just fine. And I've seen tons of photos of people that have sand in their frog tanks. If you're still worried, a pot holder in the sand can be used and you can put the food in that.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I have never had any trouble keeping any animal with sand, dwarf frogs included. They are fully capable of spitting it out.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

I have two ADF, and from what I've seen and read - sand is preferred for this species! You don't want a coarse sand, as it can be rough on their tummies or their digestive tract (should they eat any by accident) but normal fine sand is perfect. I actually have Titian Moon Sand in my tanks, which is a bit on the coarser side without going overboard, and neither frog seems to have had any trouble with it. Regular aquarium gravel is okay, but not AS recommended, as it tends to be rough on their bellies, and food gets trapped where they can't get it in the cracks. Smooth stones are okay, but there is always some concern about the size of the stones- if they are too large, a slip could trap a froggies flipper and he could drown. . . that would be very sad.

They have a pounce/dive method of eating, and DO come up with sand in their mouths quite frequently. As far as I can tell - they spit it back out. . . at least most of the time  Be sure to pay close attention to your new frog(s) while they eat. ADF are nearly blind, and use vibration and scent to detect food. Since most people don't feed pet frogs live foods, they're reduced to scent only - and they're bottom feeders. . . they eat very slowly, and by the time they find their food, the fish may have gobbled it all up in a community tank. Just something to watch out for - you may have to feed your frog by hand or with a baster 

hope this helps!


----------

